# Building a water cooled rig



## Dave-Mastor (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay, so I'm building a water cooled rig to replace my old one. The problem is, I've never built a water cooled system and I'm looking for some suggestions.

I'm building it in the mega 'Cooler Master Stacker 830' case, so space shouldn't be much of an issue.

For the components that I have/will get:

*
EVGA E760 Classified Motherboard
Intel Core i7 960
HEATKILLERŽ CPU Rev3.0 1366 CPU Water Block
*

And I'll probably be getting either a single or dual nVidia GTX 300 series when it arrives.

As you can see, I've gotten as far as the CPU Water block, and that's it. I want to keep it cool, with a little headroom for upgrades/additions. Budget isn't much of an issue as long as it isn't uber expensive.

I don't really know what radiators, reservoir, or pumps to get; or even what kind of tubing or how much.

Do you think you can help me out, please? :grin:

I'll answer any questions to the best of my ability. Also, I apologize if this is the wrong forum; but it's a little unclear to me if I should post in this forum or the Building forum. I figured that I already had a lot of the components, and it's really just about watercooling, so it would fit in this thread.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Dave-Mastor :wave:

Good news and bad news - Good news is that you got the right forum, the bad news is that I haven't a clue about water-cooling either :grin:

One of our more knowledgeable techies will be able to fill in the details though :wink:


----------



## Dave-Mastor (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool.

I'm looking forward to their replies. The Mobo, PSU, and CPU waterblock just arrived today. The waterblock is pretty heavy... but it's a good heavy.


----------

